

UXBASIS - UX in a box - ThomPete
http://uxbasis.hellogroup.com/

======
sdfx
The Product looks nice enough. But if the samples are representative of the
product it looks like you are paying for glorified studying cards with little
in-depth content.

Maybe this is based on a widespread model I am not aware of, maybe they are
selling their consultancy services and this is part of it, but as a stand
alone product I wonder how useful it is.

------
minalecs
after watching the video and clicking the links, im still confused as to what
this is ? As a side note, it would be great if this were a service that could
look at my website, and give me ux improvement suggestions.

------
mixmax
I like how a ux site has a flash intro. Doesn't exactly command respect.

~~~
jacabado
What bothers me the most is the flash animation with the overview of the
steps. What a poor Fitts implementation.

------
biggitybones
It's a cool product, sort of expensive but I can see the value at design firms
possibly.

At the very least, it gave me something to send to the guys I'm working with
that are non-technical and inexperienced in the web development/user
experience process.

It opened me up to a lot of cool ideas to carry out the customer development
and validation process.

------
Qz
Intro video could use a pause or mute button.

